# Wholesale Pricing Assistance



## Glitzy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I make and sell rhinestone apparel. I am receiving requests from companies to re-create their logo in rhinestones which is great. My problem is I don't know how to wholesale price them. Does anyone have a formula or rule of thumb you use for pricing that you would not mind sharing with me? I have a outstanding request for pricing on 1,000, 1,500 and 3,000 shirts. How do you determine the mark up, I'm in California but my buyers are all over the country.

Thanks

Pamela


----------



## Wildheadz (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Hopefully we are not too close by. Any luck?? Please share


----------

